# Best dressage saddle???



## nancytango (26 December 2010)

im looking at buying a dressage saddle next year and have sat on a few but am not sure which one to buy. i sat on a bates innova on a mechanical horse and it was really nice, but im a bit concerned about the cair system expanding and contracting in different tempretures. i also rode in an albion platinum ultima and thought it was beaut but didnt give as good a position as the innova. though albion have now bought out a new dressage saddle has anyone got one ??? i also quite like the look of the amerigo and cliff barnsby, but have never seen one or rode in one in person.
has anyone got a nice dressage saddle what is your opinion?
xxx


----------



## Southywesty (26 December 2010)

Prob best to find one that fits your horse first and then you, IMO make is immaterial, horse has to be able to move and be comfortable in it. A big name isnt always everything.
Best prob also to have an  decent SMS saddle fitter out, who should have a suitable amount of stock for you to try and the knowledge to fit you and your horse accordingly. 
For your interest when I had one fitted 2 18 months ago, there were 4 different saddles that fitted my horse and i could then chose which i liked best and the one he went best in. I appreciate this is not always the case, but i was lucky that the saddler had a huge stock, lots of knowledge and was able to adapt saddle to accomodate for my short legs!


----------



## Sneedy (26 December 2010)

Agree with above, stay open minded!!  Some makes suit certain shapes of horse so best to get a saddle fitter with a good selection.
I've always been quite 'anti' Albion and really didn't want to buy one, but, after trying a good selection, the platinum ultima was the best for my horse and me.......I do love it....so does the horse
Good luck


----------



## Divasmum (27 December 2010)

As above really there isn't a best. It depends on the horses and also your build.


----------



## Sol (27 December 2010)

As above really! Me & Dante love our Farrington dressage saddle. He actually prefered it to the Prestige D1 (which I adored!) which shows that it's not even necessarily the most expensive that will be best. Also, I didn't rate the Kent & Masters dressage saddle which a lot of people actually seem to rate quite highly for a 'cheaper' saddle. I quite like the old Wintec Pro and the old Wintec/Bates Isabelle and the Bates Caprilli, which sometimes get negative remarks, but if they fit the horse they seem to work very well  
Plenty of choice. Just make sure you get a good saddle fitter!


----------



## jessamess (27 December 2010)

Ideal Jessica Ideal Jessica Ideal Jessica Ideal Jessica Ideal Jessica 

LOVEEEE ITTTT!!!!


----------



## nancytango (2 January 2011)

thanks, i have had a saddle fitter out previously when fitting my jump saddle, n was told that bates and amerigo would fit, cliff barnsby could be a template tree and i have the jaguar xj mono event, so i presume jaguar would fit, and i have an older albion -k2- whick now loks rather worn so thats why im looking at a new 1  i have heard some very good things about albions from saddle fitters previously regarding natural flocking whereas other brands use synthetic which is hard to reflock and clumps up causing pressure points, and air eg cair flair, aperently expands and contracts depending on tempreture meaning it can fit differently throughout the year, has anyone had any experience of this?


----------



## kezimac (2 January 2011)

i have been using my instructors flair saddle and its been the same whether really cold or mild weather.


----------



## millimoo (3 January 2011)

My mum is thrilled with her Paul Fielder International - she's had it approx 6 months on a warmblood with a huge trot. 
She's had numerous Albions, a Sue Carson Harmony & a Derby House Kentucky. As other posts have said, it's down to personal choice / comfort and fit on the horse - what fits well on one horse may be very different to another.
Goog luck in your quest, it can take quite a lot of effort to find the right saddle


----------



## littleblackpony (4 January 2011)

Keiffer Piet - puts you in a lovely position and is very comfy


----------



## Dandycandy (7 January 2011)

jessamess said:



			Ideal Jessica Ideal Jessica Ideal Jessica Ideal Jessica Ideal Jessica 

LOVEEEE ITTTT!!!!
		
Click to expand...

i have to agree a million % i love this saddle. suede seat no suede seat and they are great. rridden in 3 on 3 very differently shaped horses and i think they are great.


----------



## kerilli (7 January 2011)

as above, stay open-minded, but the Ideal Suzannah is a very comfy saddle which feels as if it has been moulded beautifully around ones position.


----------



## Pasha (7 January 2011)

Also be aware that the shape of a DR saddle is completely different to a jumping saddle, so just because an Amerigo jumping saddle fits, doesn't mean the DR one will.... unless they are on the same tree and even then, it's not always the case. 

I have had a Bates Innova (hated it and felt very locked in), Albion SLK Ultima (gorgeous but wasn't 100% on horse), Kent & Masters (comfy but no good for horse) and now actually have an Ideal Josephine which is a showing flap on a Jessica tree and LOVE it! Fits almost anything I swear!

My other DR saddle is a custom Ideal (custom tree, Jessica/custom flaps)

Can't rate Ideal highly enough for quality, comfort (me and horse) and flexibility.... I do tend to have to use my saddle on others I ride even though it's fitted every 3-6 months to my horse


----------



## Tempi (7 January 2011)

I had an Idea Suzannah and whether i just got a 'dudd' one or not i dont know, but within about 4 weeks (got it from brand new) the flocking was lumpy and it gave my horse a very sore back.  Totally unsatisfied with it and unfortunately would not touch them with a barge pole ever again.

I have had an Albion SLK Ultima (narrow twist) which was a super saddle, but sadly no longer fitted my mare so had to be sold.  Now i have a Wow saddle which i love to bits, but you have to have the horse that suits them like any saddle.


----------



## taracrowe (7 January 2011)

i have an albion and i love it. theres another brand i think its called henri de rivel and its reallygood too.


----------



## K27 (7 January 2011)

Have a sit in loads (or the ones that your fitter whittles it down to), and see what fits and suits your horse the best, and then what suits you.

I've owned extended block Innova's and they suited my horses fitting wise for about 6 months- the cair had made their movement so loose and free they went up another fitting!- and the bates stopping fitting correctly, so went for Albions instead.  Never had any problems with the Cair though-I felt a bit too held in in them as well.

Previous to that have had  various Amerigo's for many years- gorgeous quality, keep you in a lovely position, but just have to make sure that the right saddle model ie tree, and the sizing offered is compatible for the horse!- it got to the point where they weren't the most suitable for my particular horses.

Used to have the old Albion K2's years ago which were nice and my horses went nicely in them, I just wasn't over keen, or over keen on any of the other models- but before I got my new Albions K2s which are on the genesis adjustable tree (adjustable by a fitter) I couldn't believe the difference! wow- much more close contact and deeper seat- I cannot fault mine at all.  I've sat in the platinum Ultima's and absolutely loved it and so did my horses- if I had had enough money to buy 2 of them I would have done! I don't think you can go far wrong with an Albion as the wool flocking is good and a lot of saddlers like to fit them, which says something.

Can't comment on ideal as none of their saddles seem to fit my horses, much to my disappointment! 

Anyway, have fun, and try loads and if I could offer any advice it would be to make sure you are 110% happy with the saddle you choose before parting with your cash- I've learnt that the (very!) hard way!


----------



## peewit (7 January 2011)

I tried loads of saddle too before deciding that a monoflap was best for my wide Belgain WB - I ended up with a Luc Childeric french saddle (very similar to an Amerigo) which is lush - it's really personal what fits though.... try loads and don't be hung up on a particular brand!


----------



## OneInAMillion (7 January 2011)

The most important thing is try as many as possible. Ignore the name and just find the one which you and your horse like the best


----------



## coen (7 January 2011)

I love my fairfax dressage saddle, it puts you in a great position and is so comfortable.


----------



## BBs (7 January 2011)

My favourite has to be the Ideal Suzannah, has to be one of the most comfortable saddles Ive ever ridden in. Its fairly adjustable and fitted my IDxTB and my KWPN well with only having to put a prolite on the IDx to get the perfect fit (saving me money having one saddle for two horses).

However you want to try a few saddles on your horse as what might fit you doesnt fit them and vise versa.


----------



## Honkey : ) (7 January 2011)

As above - stay open minded!
when i was getting mine i was convinced i wanted a albion platinum ultima as i love it on a other horse , but on mine it just didnt feel right
I have a keifer parris exclusive(i think) and it feels brilliant on her!
Sue carson standered with padded skirts.. reallly useful for position !

Good luck!


----------

